# Aim Window



## gdiwwebs (Oct 19, 2003)

I run a Green Day Fan site, and I have my site webmasters as a contact page, and I've seen on some other pages that they have an icon, or text that says something along the lines of "IM whoever with AIM" and when you click it, it opens a new instant message window. I noticed some people have a link at the bottom of the page like "aim:goim:mislead88" or something like that, and I put it in is a web url, and an "other" setting and it doesn't show a new window...anyone know how I can do this correctly?


----------



## NicolaJane (Oct 6, 2003)

if you actually scroll over the other persons web page where you saw this is should show down the bottom the code to get this.. try <a href="aim>tag.. or even right click on the webpage.. scroll to "view source" and read through their html and there should be information there on how to get it.. 
Those are some of the easiest ways to find the information... you could try going to the AOL website.. and finding the code there which i am sure they will have aswell


----------



## rejects4all (Oct 21, 2003)

```
[TABLE][TR][TD]<nobr>[URL=http://dynamic.aol.com/cgi/redir?
http://aim.aol.com/?promo=106695][IMG alt="Download AIM"]http://www.aol.com/aim/gr/aimhor_man.gif[/IMG][/URL][IMG alt="AIM Remote"]http://www.aol.com/aim/gr/aimhor_leftsm.gif[/IMG][URL=aim:goim?screenname=YOURSN&message=Hi.+Are+you+there?][IMG alt="Send me an Instant Message"]http://www.aol.com/aim/gr/aimhor_im.gif[/IMG][/URL][URL=aim:addbuddy?screenname=YOURSN][IMG alt="Add me to Your Buddy List"]http://www.aol.com/aim/gr/aimhor_bud.gif[/IMG][/URL][[email protected]][IMG alt="Send me an Email"]http://www.aol.com/aim/gr/aimhor_email.gif[/IMG][/EMAIL][URL=http://dynamic.aol.com/cgi/redir?http://www.aol.com
/aim/remote/home.adp][IMG alt="Add Remote to Your Page"]http://www.aol.com/aim/gr/aimhor_right.gif[/IMG][/URL]</nobr>[/TD][/TR][TR][TD][URL=http://dynamic.aol.com/cgi/redir?
http://aim.aol.com/?promo=106695]Download AOL Instant Messenger[/URL][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]
```
Just edit this code where it says "YOURSN" and "YOUREMAIL" to your own information, then copy and paste 

or follow this link http://www.aim.com/remote/index.adp


----------

